# EVMC conversion cost



## Halu (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello everyone, I was thinking about buying an electric car but then I found out about diy conversions. I want to convert an old sports bike, I would want it to have a top speed of 45, range of 25-30 miles. I mostly would be doing 30mph. I weigh 145lbs, Having batteries sticking out everywhere is something I would not want. can this be done for $2500? not including the cost of the motorcycle.
If so, what parts would you recommend? Also, is it better to get a larger cc donor bike for battery storage?


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Halu said:


> can this be done for $2500? not including the cost of the motorcycle.


You can buy a new bike from China for $2,999 that will exceed your requirements... here's one example from eBay;

https://www.ebay.com/itm/R8-Ninja-2...069584?hash=item1c9cff6d10:g:FrcAAOSwyP5aS~0W


----------



## Halu (Feb 16, 2018)

I kind of wanted to make it myself, and buying something from china doesnt sit well with me. I also had plans on later upgrading components. (right now i am biking to school and work, so 2 month shipping time would probably be longer than it would take to build my own ev.) 
How are dirtbikes for converting? I would assume lithium is the only option due to space.

Thank you for the recommendation though.


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

It can be done for under $2,500.00 

My DIY electric motorcycle conversion cost me ~$1,500.00

I found a used 1980 Kawasaki 440 LTD ~$100.00


I used ALL new parts for the electrical propulsion system

Motor (Manta) ~$500.00
...48V 8,000W

Speed controller (Kelly) ~$350.00
...72V 550A

Contactor (Kelly) ~$75.00
...48V 400A

Batteries (Harbor Freight) ~$280.00
...(4) 12V 35AH SLA (Universal Solar Batteries)

The rest was for misc. stuff cables, fuses, nuts, bolts etc.

Check it out
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdwRuXyiqms


----------

